# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Depressief/Zelfmoordneigingen

## kokosmeisje

Beste mensen,
ik ben zojuist lid geworden omdat ik echt even behoefte heb aan praten o.i.d.
Ik weet niet waar ik moet beginnen met mijn verhaal, ik begin wel bij vroeger. Ik kom uit Duitsland en ben daar ook geboren. Toen ik 2 jaar was hebben mijn ouders mij een tijdje op laten voeden door mijn tante. Daarna hebben ze me weer ''terug'' gehaald. Ik woonde een tijdje bij mijn ouders, een jaar of 3 en toen hebben ze me weer naar andere mensen gestuurd, mijn opa en oma. Daar heb ik 11 jaar gewoond en toen zijn mijn ouders naar Nederland verhuisd en hebben mij weer meegenomen. Voor mij was er dus veel wissel van woonplaatsen, scholen, omgevingen en mensen. Ik kan me moeilijk hechten en als ik me al aan iemand hecht dan claim ik de persoon voor 100 % en ik weet dat dat slecht is. En telkens weer als ik me aan iets/iemand hecht wordt alles weer uit verband gerukt door een gebeurtenis of persoon, dat ik weer terug bij af ben. Thuis waren er altijd problemen. Mijn vader dronk en sloeg mij en mijn moeder. We hadden weinig geld en kwamen daardoor ook in de problemen. Mijn ouders gafen mij altijd overal de schuld van. 3 jaar geleden zijn ze gescheiden en ik ben bij mijn moeder blijven wonen. Ze heeft me na een half jaar het huis uit gezet en ben ik een jaar lang van het ene pleeggezin naar het andere crisiscentrum gegaan en uiteindelijk ben ik weer terecht gekomen bij mijn vader. We hebben veel ruzie en hij geeft mij de schuld van de scheiding met mijn moeder. Onlangs is hij uit elkaar gegaan met zijn toenmalige vriendin en ook van die breuk gaf hij mij de schuld. Sinds ik hier woon ben ik heel depressief en veranderd. Ik was een slimme meid, deed gymnasium, en nu doe ik niets behalve thuis zitten, de hele dag. De hele dag met de beelden en gedachten van hoe het zou zijn als ik mezelf de polsen door zou snijden, helemaal. Ik heb ook al een aantal keer een zelfmoordpoging ondernomen die elke keer verstoord werd door mijn vader. Nu had hij een tijdje weer een vriendin en die heeft het zonet uitgemaakt. Jullie raden het al, ik was weer de schuldige.
Mijn ouders hebben mij altijd het gevoel gegeven dat ik niets waard ben en dat alles beter kon. Daardoor ben ik heel onzeker en heb ik ook helemaal geen vrienden etc. omdat ik me ook niet aan mensen wil/kan hechten. Toch is er 1 persoon geweest waar ik mee aan heb gehecht, waar ik mezelf helemaal aan bloot heb gegeven en waar ik me voor gelukkig bij voelde. Het was mijn exvriend. We leerden elkaar anderhalf jaar geleden toevallig kennen bij de supermarkt en zijn toen al gauw een relatie aan gegaan. Vorige week heeft hij het uitgemaakt en zei vervelende dingen tegen mij. Hij was in de tijd dat we samen waren verhuisd naar een stad 150 km hiervandaan en elk weekend kwam ik naar hem toe met de trein. Toen hij het uitmaakte zei hij dus dingen zoals dat hij nooit naar mij toe kwam omdat ik het waard was. Dat ik lelijk was etc. Al zijn woorden hebben mijn gevoelens die mijn ouders mij gaven weer omhoog gehaald en ben ik weer een nulletje. Hij heeft me ook recht in mijn gezicht tot in detail verteld hoe hij vreemd is gegaan, wat mij nu onmogelijk maakt om me ooit nog aan iemand te willen hechten. Ik begreep helemaal niet waar die lieve jongen was gebleven en tot vandaag hoopte ik dat hij nog terug zou komen, dat hij zou zeggen dat alles niet waar was wat hij zei en dat hij me weer gelukkig kon maken. Maar vanavond heb ik beseft dat dat niet gaat gebeuren, omdat mijn vader me, los van de schuld geven van zijn relatiebreuk, verteld heeft dat ik nooit een waardige relatie zal hebben.
Ik ben helemaal ten einde nu en ik kan en ik wil niet verder. Ik wil er een eind aan maken, ik weet het allemaal niet meer. Wie moet ik vertrouwen als ik mijn eigen ouders niet eens kan vertrouwen?! Waarom geeft iedereen mij het gevoel dat ik het niet waard ben? Ik wil graag dood. Nu.

----------


## Pientje

Dag meisje

Je hebt een zeer zware jeugd gehad.
Ik kan je gaan uitleggen hoe het werrkt met hechting enzo, maar daar schiet je niets mee op. Jij hebt actie nodig.
Waarom ga je niet eens naar je huisarts en vraag je een verwijzing naar een goede psychotherapeut. Misschien is cognitieve therapie iets voor je (doorbreken van denkbeelden) of haptonomie (bij je eigen gevoel komen).
Je weet zelf ook wel dat zelfmoord niet het antwoord is. Je vader heeft het recht van spreken niet. Hij kan zelf niet eens een waardige relatie aangaan en projecteert dat op jou.
Soms moet je in het leven dingen laten gaan om verder te kunnen...denk daar eens over na.
Je mag me altijd mailen: [email protected]

Sterkte!

----------


## PoorTwistedMe

Dag Kokosmeisje!

Ik sluit me even aan bij Pientje: zoek hulp; probeer iemand te vinden die je verhaal aanhoort en die je kan helpen om een gezonde oplossing te vinden.

Je ex-vriend heeft nogal nare dingen tegen je gezegd. Heeft hij dit wel allemaal zo bedoeld? Blijkbaar zag hij het niet zitten om de relatie voort te zetten. Dat is misschien hard, maar soms werkt een relatie niet, ook al hang je er zelf met je ziel en zaligheid aan. Hij had je nooit voor allerlei slechte dingen mogen uitmaken. *Wat zegt dat eigenlijk van hem?* Ook al gaat zo'n relatie uit elkaar, je kunt elkaar met respect behandelen. Ook al moet je moeilijke beslissingen nemen.

Je situatie thuis is niet gezond, meer kan en mag ik er ook niet over zeggen. 

Ik denk dat je, afgezien van je (huidige) problemen, toch een erg sterk persoon bent. Ik denk dat je meer uit moet gaan van je sterke kanten, hoe moeilijk dat ook is. Ik weet niet hoe oud je bent, maar misschien is het tijd dat je op jezelf gaat wonen? Als er dan weer rust in leven komt, dan kun je altijd later nog beslissen welke kant je op wilt (met studie/vrienden/contact met ouders)

Ik weet niet... ik hoop dat dit je toch een beetje geholpen heeft. Je staat er niet alleen voor. mail me maar als je je ei kwijt wilt...

Groeten en sterkte,
PoorTwistedMe

----------


## Luuss0404

Kokosmeisje, ik hoop dat je hulp hebt gevraagd of gekregen bij jou moeilijke situatie! Heel veel succes en sterkte!

----------

